# Kostenloses UML-Tool wie Omondo Free UML



## RoNa (16. Okt 2007)

Hallo Experten,

gestern habe ich die kostenlose Version von Omondo UML Tool von der C't CD ausprobiert. Das Tool ist super. Synchronisierung zw. Model und Code, einfache Bedienung, Integration in Eclipse etc.

Als ich aber mein Projekt unter CVS resp. SVN gestellt habe, wurd ich enttäuscht. Die Version unterstützt nicht Team support. Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Alternative für ein UML-Tool ?

Danke für die Mühe,

Robert


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2007)

eUML, der Nachfolger.


----------

